# Smok tfv4 mini replacement glass



## Pindyman (23/4/16)

Anyone have stock of the smok tfv 4 mini replacement glass


----------



## MorneW (23/4/16)

http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.php/smok-tfv4-mini-replacement-pyrex-glass.html


----------



## GreenyZA (24/4/16)

@The Vapery also has although it's not on their website as far as i know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

